# Boas > Anacondas >  News Video: 440lb Ana Found In House

## NightLad

Anybody seen this news report? Its an anaconda. From the report:

_Nov 30 - An anaconda snake measuring over six meters and weighing nearly 200 kilos is captured in the backyard of an abandoned house in Parana, Brazil.
Veterinarians said it was rare to find such a large anaconda in the Parana area.
Pavithra George reports._ 

Watch the video here: 440-pound snake found in Brazil house.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

That would be one huge food bill!!

----------


## Alice

OMG!  That is one big momma.

----------

